
Ask HN: One-way live video interview tips? - wappa
Hi,<p>Recently, I applied for a job but was given one-way video interview link - with sonru (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.sonru.com&#x2F;).<p>I&#x27;ve never done one-way interview (live and recorded). I feel like I will likely be judged on my reaction to questions - hopefully not with some ML<p>Any tips for this sort of interview, how have you experience something like this?
======
Arcsech
If you have the means, I suggest declining this interview. This is
disrespectful to the candidates and speaks to a lack of care on the part of
the hiring company.

That said, I recognize that you may not be in a position to decline, so I’ll
give the best advice I can. The closest I have done is a set of coding
exercises while on the phone with a recruiter, but they knew nothing about the
coding exercises - they were basically just on the call to supervise. I wasn’t
recorded on video, but the text editor and audio were recorded. It was
intensely uncomfortable and felt like I was talking to myself the whole time,
and I ended up stumbling all over myself trying to explain with zero feedback,
trying to ask clarifying questions to the recruiter and getting “I’m sorry, I
don’t know” every time. The only thing I can think of that would have really
helped is to practice monologueing while doing hackerrank problems.

------
sloaken
Is this a regular job, contract job, or remote job?

For a regular job, when I interview for a position, typically, I ask a lot of
questions, as I assume most people do. The primary objective is to determine
if it is somewhere you would be happy with.

For a contract job, that is less important, you are a hired gun to get the job
done.

IMHO I would go with the attitude: I do not want your POS job if this is how
you treat me. If you get an offer, then turn it down, and tell them they are
too rude to work for.

~~~
wappa
The company is in Canada (engineering consulting firm, large-scale
infrastructure projects - mining etc)

Role is mainly around data/modelling work in water resource group. I have done
bunch of tech jobs (from backed development, modeler-ml) - so this is
relatively new industry for me.

~~~
sloaken
I assume you are in Canada too?

I looked at the company you linked, seems like an interesting idea, I am
curious what your results are. Does that 'interviewing company' provide
valuable information about the company that they are interviewing you for?

------
lostdog
This type of interview seems tremendously disrespectful to the candidate. You
can tell a lot about any company that thinks this is a remotely acceptable
thing to subject a candidate to.

Unless you are very interested in the particular company, or your situation is
dire, I would suggest declining this sort of "interview."

------
probinso
This sounds terrible. If you decide to participate, please share your
experiences (if you can <3)

good luck !

~~~
wappa
I asked HR, if I can avoid the sonru interview, and do phone call instead.

The HR team accommodated me.

~~~
wappa
I learned from the colleague that this is the standard practice in the
industry - engineering consulting at big firms

